# 74 GTO parts



## 74GTOman (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey friends, new on the forums here but long time GTO guy. I have a 1974 in great shape, however i am finding it near impossible to find parts for it. Is there a company out there that specializes in the Ventura/GTO body style? I need new grilles and would like to get a new shaker hood for it.


----------

